# Need help



## Motega48 (Dec 25, 2013)

I found a pigeon outside of a store yesterday huddled by the front doors. I debated with myself before taking off my coat and wrapping her up in it & putting her in my car. I got some wild bird food, gave her water and set her up in a room that has no heat but I figured a wild bird would not want to be to hot. She's young, still a bit a fuzz on her head. I haven't seen her fly & she limps. This morning after waking up to her still doing well I put her outside with some food near a tree. After a while she was gone. I take my dogs out tonight & there she is waiting for me on my chair on the front porch! She lets me scoop her up but no band on her. I don't know if they are banded from day one or not but she's not afraid of anything. I don't have a coop or anywhere for her to live. What temp is good for her? Keep in the house with heat or where I kept her last night? Who can take her? If she's wild can she be banded & have a 'home'? 

Thank you for any help!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you so much for assisting this young pigeon! If it still has fuzz, it may not yet have fully functional flight feathers. Since it is not flying and easily caught, it's best to keep it inside and safe for right now. What city are you in or near? Knowing where you are will help us answer your question about whether to provide heat or not and will also help us determine if there is anyone near you who can assist you with the pigeon.

Terry


----------



## Motega48 (Dec 25, 2013)

I am in Punxsutawney, PA. Home of the famous over grown rat...I mean groundhog, Phil. It is COLD & windy right now so I have her inside (which is driving my 7 cats CRAZY!) 
So she might really be a wild pigeon that can't fly away...or with an injured foot can't take off like she needs to. Her showing up on my porch and not being frightened of my pets is not wild behavior to me though. Sorry...I like things to make sense & she doesn't to me at the moment. I want to make sure she's happy where ever she belongs but I'm not sure where may be.
Happy Holidays!


----------



## Motega48 (Dec 25, 2013)

UPDATE - I found a rescue group that is going to take her & I'll drop her off Thursday morning. This way if she's wild she'll have a nice barn, if not they know where to take her. Thank you!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

So glad you found a place for the pigeon. Thank you again for helping the bird!

Happy Holidays!

Terry


----------

